

Top Security Minds Urge Google to Encrypt All Services - lucumo
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2009/06/top_security_minds_urge_google.html

======
lucumo
Reply from Google:

[http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2009/06/https-
securit...](http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2009/06/https-security-for-
web-applications.html)

